# Aer Lingus ignoring emails.



## IsleOfMan (5 Apr 2005)

I have been trying to make a complaint to Aer Lingus by email concerning flight delays at customer@aerlingus.com.  Despite sending 3 emails I have received absolutely no response to date. Can anyone advise me as to what I should do next?


----------



## stobear (5 Apr 2005)

You could try calling them at the following number. Some companies _just don't do_ email, I have heard they include NTL, Eircom. Actually I dont think NTL do phones or faxes either

_aerlingus.com Helpdesk:_ 	     Ireland Tel: _+353 1 886 8844_
  Opening Hours: 07:30 - 21:30 Mon-Sun


----------



## fRED (5 Apr 2005)

AFAIK Aer Lingus do not do complaints any more. Staff have been cut from 6,000 to 2,500 so you have to be reasonable and not expect them to cover everything. 
Fares have dropped dramatically, so the customer should be writing in to show gratitude for getting cheaply to their destination, even a bit late on occasions.
fRED


----------



## Unregistered (5 Apr 2005)

NTL have replied to email enquiries that I have submitted, as far as I can remember I just submitted through the website.  Very frustrating when companies don't pick ou emails...why bother having them if they are notgoing to use them.


----------



## Whatif (7 Apr 2005)

Dear Isle of Man

Aer Lingus, as another contributor says, have downsized greatly and simply don't have the staff to cover all the bases.  They will get to you but it will take time and I think your best bet is to conduct communication either by fax of regular post. 

The fax number is (01) 886 3832 and the postal address is Customer Care, 4th Floor, Aer Lingus Head Office, Dublin Airport,Co. Dublin.
Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## IsleOfMan (7 Apr 2005)

I finally got a response from them and you are correct they don't do emails. Apparently I have to resubmit my complaint by snail post and they will respond in due course. Isn't it awful that they have to deal with customer complaints because of their reduced number of staff.


----------



## Unregistered (17 Apr 2005)

I just advise all passengers to write to the press re complaints about Aer Lingus as senior management have no interest in wasting money on paying staff to deal with complaints. Well you wanted cheep fares so this is what you get!!!!

Oh I would advise you all to show up at least 2 hours before your flights and check in ASAP as security queues are LOOOOOOOOOOONG. And if you dont make your flight.........tough!!!!


----------



## GreatDane (19 Apr 2005)

Why in God's name dont they deal with e-mail complaints ? ...

E-mail is more efficient & reliable, cheaper to use, friendly to the envoirnment etc etc 

Must be due to the high amount of e-mail complaints they get these days


----------

